# Schwann's delivery



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone here use Schwann's for frozen food delivery? I saw one of their trucks yesterday and was just wondering about quality and price...


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

I ordered from them allot in the past and never was disappointed in the products that I recall. Prices are higher than in a grocery store but once you figure in gas and time they are not way out of line. Just in case you're wondering why I stopped buying is they changed drivers and the new one never came to the area we lived in...don't know why.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good stuff, high priced. Ifin ya don't buy from em real regular, they'll move on. Tight schedule an that driver don't make much unless he be sellin fast an furious.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've worked for these companies (not Schwann) to get meat @ cost... As an independent contractor you will have to pre-buy, 5 or 10 assortment packages will give you the best discount/deal. If you do not have your own ref truck (at least a pickup with freezer) they will make you rent one of theirs for liability purposes.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Door_to_Door_Meat_Sales/index.asp has a few pointers


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Schwann's is more about to your door service than about price. Food is okay but prices are not the best by any means. My nephew worked for them for about three years and i can tell you they push their people to the limit in terms of hours and miles driven each day. 

I find that coop buying and Costco are more effective for us. I also buy my meat from good old fashioned meat market own by a local and he takes care of us when it comes to meat. GB


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

a side issue here .... Schwanns goes thru a ton of delivery drivers .... not always that diligent about who they hire .... I wouldn't want my wife/gf letting some of these people into my home .....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I've worked for these companies (not Schwann) to get meat @ cost... As an independent contractor you will have to pre-buy, 5 or 10 assortment packages will give you the best discount/deal. If you do not have your own ref truck (at least a pickup with freezer) they will make you rent one of theirs for liability purposes.
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Door_to_Door_Meat_Sales/index.asp has a few pointers


hahaha, I just logged on to my 3 years inactive 'employee account' and found that I could schedule a 'pickup' as if I had been continuously working. :rofl: :nuts: :rofl:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

We use them on a regular bases. Good food. We have had the same driver for years. He doesn't come into the house, we have him leave it outside.

Our regular driver delivers during the day (at our request) and when he is on vacation or sick, the replacement driver never gets here till after 8PM and one night arrived at 11PM. Wrote up a complaint, but it went on deaf hears.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I'm considering ordering for elderly, non prepping relatives for the holidays. I don't live near enough to actually take them supplies, and the monthly clubs of fresh fruit would be a waste of money and food. But they do eat frozen dinners and prepackaged meals, have a deep freeze. So I think they would enjoy not having to go shopping as often for a while and not having to deal with the holiday crowds.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

IlliniWarrior said:


> a side issue here .... Schwanns goes thru a ton of delivery drivers .... not always that diligent about who they hire .... I wouldn't want my wife/gf letting some of these people into my home .....


I'll give this some thought. I would like for a few of my cousins to be around to take delivery, or arrange for the delivery to be at their house.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

why don't you try the local (for them) Meals On Wheels?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> why don't you try the local (for them) Meals On Wheels?


Do they have to 'qualify' for meals on wheels?

And tbh, we are in Alabama, rural at that, and meals on wheels usually stay around bigger city limits around here... So... Might not be an option.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, meals on wheels might send a social worker out to evaluate.

No thank you. 

I'm glad LW brought this up, got me to thinking about some folks who might enjoy a delivery as a Christmas present. Thank you dear!!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

-JohnD- said:


> I ordered from them allot in the past and never was disappointed in the products that I recall. Prices are higher than in a grocery store but once you figure in gas and time they are not way out of line. Just in case you're wondering why I stopped buying is they changed drivers and the new one never came to the area we lived in...don't know why.


You must live on my street LOL. Same here, we used to but regularly (every two weeks) and spent an average of $200 each time. However when our driver left the new one never stopped by, course he only lasted a week. We have had several drivers since then and they never have stopped. Despite several calls to their 800 number requesting service.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

We order every two weeks from Schwan's. Love there veggies... and there chicken pot pies are just awesome...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have purchased from them before and was always pleased with their products. They offer a few things I cannot seem to get anywhere else. But I cannot stand solicitations of any kind and consider my home to be off limits to any salesman, so if there is something I want from Schwans I wait until I see them roaming around town. The when the driver stops I just approach him with my wants and needs. They are always happy to see me and my cash-only wallet.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Walmart is starting a home delivery service. I don't know when it will be available.

FYI


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Rainy13 said:


> We order every two weeks from Schwan's. Love there veggies... and there chicken pot pies are just awesome...


I agree, their chicken pot pie is very good. Someone gave me a bunch of Schwan's food when I was very sick one time. It definitely hit the spot and kept my kids happy while I was incapacitated.


----------

